# Wanna Make Your Own Dayton 2 Wing Knock Off Soft Tool!!!!!!!!!Click Here



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

If your handy with a welder and a chop saw(and already own both tools) you can make your own 2 wing knock off soft removal tool......I bought one from Dayton Wire Wheels a few years ago for $105.17 and even then I thought is was overpriced,but i needed one...........I made one for my brother cuz he was also tired of beating and bending the wings of his knock offs....
I spent only $24.86 on the metal used to make this tool at the scrap yard(not the junk yard).......and it only took 40 minutes to chop and weld together....
below is the demsions you will need to make your own soft knock off tool,Plus the autozone part number($6.87) to replace the rubber sleaves that touch the knock off itself(its just a rubber hose you cut to legth thats all.)..........the bottom 1/2" foam pad can be bought at ace hardware for $3 a foot, its demensions are the only thing I left out it is 2.1/4 width x 4.1/4 Legth..........And the rubber handle is just a rubber bicycle hand bar grip($4.72 for the pair at walmart)








Here's the demsions








And the Autozone rubber sleave part# that you need to cut down to length..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

plus 200 for a chop saw....plus 200 to 2000 for the welder......


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds bout right.. and the knowledge how to fab and weld


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: Just Printed it.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

how much to buy 12 tools shipped to utah


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sounds bout right.. and the knowledge how to fab and weld


If you cant fab and weld, then you're just here to look at the pictures anyways.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Where do I get the Dayton sticker?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Lord Duez said:


> If you cant fab and weld, then you're just here to look at the pictures anyways.


Right right..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fuck yeah good info here uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Lord Duez said:


> Where do I get the Dayton sticker?


What color i have a few


----------

